# What do you do when you can't decide? Beretta, S&W and Ruger 9mm



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I thought I was set on the Beretta px4 storm full size in the 9mm. I went to the gun shop to grope one and saw a smith and wesson M&P9 (normal price), and a ruger sr9($299, used).

I loved the feel of all of them. The slide lock/release and the mag release were all good for me on all of them with the beretta being a bit on the bigger side.


This is for home defense and a range gun btw, we can't carry here in Hawaii :smt092



Sooooo for me the at this very moment the ruger is winning due to the price. I still really like the beretta but I'm now also attracted to the M&P9. I don't really know where to go from here as far as deciding :axe:

How would some of you guys work this out the 3 I mentioned were the ones you were looking at too.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ruger makes a good quality pistol, so if money is an issue go with the SR9. As to the other two I would certainly take the warranty into consideration if you are planning this to be a long term purchase as S&W has a lifetime warranty and pays to ship the pistol both ways and that can be significant over time. The M&P also has an excellent track record of reliability as well.......JJ


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I would buy them all.









See if you can rent them at the range to see which one you like best after you shoot them. I have the SR9 and SR9c, I love them both.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a beretta 92fs shoots great. I know it wasn't on your list but just sayin.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Always go with the Beretta  



















Seriously - part of what you need to decide is what kind of trigger you want. I personally like DA/SA (which Berettas have). The hammer can becocked for accurate work in SA mode. But the heavier DA first shot keeps ya from doing something stupid (being startled by accident, etc)


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

My budget that I have for my first pistol is $600 so all pistols that I picked out brand-new would fit.
I guess I'd have to bring it down to the real details of each gun. I can't rent them out from any of the shops but I might be able to find people who own these guns and ask to try them out but with work, a wife and 2 kids...I don't think that'll happen lol.


With the SR9 being so cheap, it leaves me room for a Remington 870 :smt066, most likely on the same day I'd buy the SR9. But I might just be getting ahead of myself with that one. Other than that, I'm more partial to DA/SA triggers.


beretta9mm,
Funny mention the 92fs, I fell in love with them the first time I went shooting. I'll pick one up eventually so I'll just leave that one for later since it's forever in my heart lol.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

The M&P has the aftermarket, I don't have any of the ones you listed but I'd have to agree with trying to rent and shoot each one and let that make your decision. The one that fits your hand the best and that you shoot best is what you should buy.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I've handled them all, but I think that I would have to go with the Beretta...........I won't shoot anything but sa/da....


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I appreciate all the input and info. While they all fit my hand well, I've decided on the da/sa type.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## XRacer (May 4, 2011)

I hapen to have a PX4 (Compact) and an M&P, though in 45ACP and I have fired the SR9 and M&P 9 C. I really don' t think you can go wrong with any of them, there is a good aftermarket for the M&P's, I have an Apex Tactical hard sear in the M&P and it has a really nice trigger now but the Beretta PX4 has a nice trigger as well, though different due to the DA/SA. A friend has the SR9C and it shoots well also, like I said, can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

I've always kind of knew what I wanted before I went to buy it , good luck though and I'm sure you'll make the right choice.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

THey are all good pistols but for me it would be the PX4 simply because I own two Berettas the 92f full size and a 92fs Centurian and love both of them.


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

It`s easy to solve...don`t buy any of those...Buy a HK 

If not a HK then S&W M&P9 would be my choice. Jim


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I went with the PX4. I can pick it up in 2 weeks!

All I have is a receipt and youtube videos to hold me over


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

numbertwo said:


> I went with the PX4. I can pick it up in 2 weeks!
> 
> All I have is a receipt and youtube videos to hold me over


Yep, it's kinda like taking a multiple choice test, if they seem to be all good answers go w/ the first one you picked. I have 2 PX4's and your gonna really like it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I think you made a wise decision.....but, of course, I'm slightly biased......


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Buy one of each.

Problem solved.

Aarond

.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own and love my Beretta PX4 Storm.










And my S&W M&P Pro 5"










I'm not trying to confuse the issue

But my XDm 5.25 is also excellent.










I really like all three of these guns -

I did not rank them - I just posted in the order of my pictures.

You will be very happy with your PX4.

I am.

:smt1099


----------



## smerr59 (Aug 28, 2012)

I so want ababy eagle 2. I own a92fs ap95 and a keltec. Pf9. Love the look of the baby eagle. Other than the name I have read nothing but good things about it. 
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 24, 2012)

i went ahead and bought the M&P and fs92 and a few others

these  and a few more... (from last mondays morning shoot)










the browning 9 and colt 1911 are not mine


----------



## shotlady (Aug 24, 2012)

i try to buy from the range gun shop so i can have congical visits 

also your gun club may offer free rentals with membership. thats how i get by when i get my fix from other than the range club.

you are going to love your choice! thats going to be my november gun purchase (we can only get 1 every 30 days in ca)


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

My husband used to own an SR9... Very very reliable,never had any issues with it but he chose to trade it in and get a 1911 .45 which is also AWESOME! I have a Beretta Px4 Storm Compact 9 and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE it! I personally would say go to a range that allows you rent and try and rent and shot the 3 that you are interested in after fondling them and actually put them to the test in your hand and base your choice not on the money but the feel and position of them as you are shooting. Good luck!!


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I would ignore the price tags and get the one I want. I don't want to look back in 6 months when the money will be spent on something else anyway, and say "I sure wish I had ........". You said it was for home defense, so I'm guessing this is not going to be a frequent and recurring purchase. Get the one you feel good about. You'll thank yourself in 6 months. 

I went back and re-read the previous posts and see you made a choice. Good job.


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

numbertwo said:


> I went with the PX4. I can pick it up in 2 weeks!
> 
> All I have is a receipt and youtube videos to hold me over


Great choice! The wait is well worth it. I had to wait awhile for mine as well and I am so glad that I did! Congrats...Enjoy it!


----------



## velo99 (May 21, 2012)

Check out the Armalite 24 . It's all steel , 1911 platform full sized and medium compact . They run about 400 bucks.


----------



## clance (Jun 9, 2012)

numbertwo said:


> I thought I was set on the Beretta px4 storm full size in the 9mm. I went to the gun shop to grope one and saw a smith and wesson M&P9 (normal price), and a ruger sr9($299, used).
> 
> I loved the feel of all of them. The slide lock/release and the mag release were all good for me on all of them with the beretta being a bit on the bigger side.
> 
> ...


Buy a CZ 75 DB :smt023


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

Didn't know this thread was still active. But thanks to everyone for your replies. I bought the px4 and Im extremely satisfied with it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You made a great choice 

You'll love the PX4

:smt1099


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

dondavis...some very fine pistols you have!!!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ warbird1

Thank you sir.

I bought / sold / traded guns for years and IMHO I now have a fine stable of guns.

Now if you asked my wife ... she's just smile & say I'm crazy.:mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## 1911dude85 (Sep 1, 2012)

my wife has the PX4, she loves it, I think it shoots very well. I had an SR9, liked it, but didn't love it. Traded it for a Beretta 92A1. I have an M&P 9c, great gun. Congrats on your PX4!


----------

